# Quilt Raffle



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Northcentral Maltese Rescue is once again holding a quilt raffle to benefit Rescue! The fabulous quilt that will be given away was made by the same person who did the wonderful quilt for AMA - our own Casa Verde Maltese - Jennifer! 

Drawing is in late October so plenty of time to buy tickets! Tessa says "go on the frequent buyer plan - 5 a week until October! 3 Paws up!"

Raffle for Quilt


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maggie, is it the same pattern---just different color?
It is lovely. I saw the blue one at Nationals. Does Reva know about this one? I thinks she liked the blue one!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Jennifer has picked a slightly different pattern and it will be in shades of purple. As soon as we get "in progress" photos from her, we will update.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

what cuties, thank you. How do we donate?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Piddle Place said:


> what cuties, thank you. How do we donate?


If you click the link and scroll waaaaayyy down, you will see Kathy Perkins address for a check donation or the link for PayPal.

The final quilt will be purple and similar to this one that Jennifer made for AMA.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Done! Love Paypal


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Done as well--through Paypal!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just beautiful - the new one (shades of purple) will be just as beautiful. LOL you have got to love the head tilt of your little model.


----------

